# HELP mummy killed by hawk X2 pigeons



## jayeshayn (Mar 25, 2010)

TWO PIGEONS ONE BLACK ONE WHITE. trying to save after family was killed by a hawk on parents farm. 
BLACK one still had feathers on head and 
WHITE one looks a bit older. 
WHITE is sort of feeding after i cut the end off a syringe and let him stick his beak inside ???? is this right 
im too scared to put something down its throat incase i get the lungs? 
White one seems to pick food specks off back of the other, doesnt seem interested in eating from syringe 
WHAT DO I FEED THE WHITE ONE????
IS FARAX OK TO USE?
im thinking that food needs to be warm like a baby infant
also i have read to put seed on ground not in a bowl.
IM NOT FEELING CONFIDENT THAT THEY ARE OK


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This page was designed for UK rescuers, but most of it applies to any baby pigeon:

http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com/rescuingababypigeon.htm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you post photos so we can work out how old they are? They might be old enough to eat defrosted peas and con (served warm, open the beak and pop them in as per this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow


----------

